# New member check out my first blue puppy!



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi im new to this sight after watching for a while just picking up pieces of advice, check out my 2 week old blue pitbull that i just got, ive callid him blue and he comes home with me in 3 weeks today!








sorry for the small photos! blue is the pup with the red collor









Blues dad chop








Chop again









Blue!


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

blues dad chop!


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

chop agen









with the red collor


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I hope you aren't getting him at 5 weeks old, puppies need to stay with their litter and learn doggy skills, most recommend 7-8 weeks before going to new homes. Steer clear of breeders sending them home young like that and ones breeding for color, there's two red flags right there, is there a point to this breeding or just to make a quick buck? Also he's cute (all puppies are!) but PLEASE change his name, blue dogs are everywhere right now and seems like every other male is named Blue! You can come up with something more original than that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Well I hope you aren't getting him at 5 weeks old, puppies need to stay with their litter and learn doggy skills, most recommend 7-8 weeks before going to new homes. Steer clear of breeders sending them home young like that and ones breeding for color, there's two red flags right there, is there a point to this breeding or just to make a quick buck? Also he's cute (all puppies are!) but PLEASE change his name, blue dogs are everywhere right now and seems like every other male is named Blue! You can come up with something more original than that.


:goodpost: and LOL at all male dogs being named Blue!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Cute Pup, But his daddy looks like an Am Staff.
Why are you buying from this breeder? Do they health test? Do they compete with their dogs? Do you Even know the pedigree?
Also, you're picking him up at 5 WEEKS? I smell a BYB...


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

yup getting him at 5 weeks his mother is in the vets she wasnt producing enough milk to feed the pups so they are being bottle fed, and yes the dad probably is amstaff or something because im from england where pitbulls are banned under the dangerous dogs act for a reason i do not know which means no papers which also means its nearly allways impossible to know the bloodline or full pedigree of the dog  and i dont kno the reason for breeding it is probably to make a quick buck but im not going to not buy him because of that.....? and i like the name blue  sorry


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not against what you want or where you get it from. I am curious, however, to know why you would want to put a dog's risk at life. You said they're banned where you live for reasons that you don't know. Wouldn't that include having one imported? I don't understand why you would put this pup in harm's way, and think very lowly of the breeder you're getting your pup from if they're willing to sell you this pup and ship it to a place where they're banned/illegal. Apparently, it is all about the dollar for this breeder.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Most pups are weaned by then anyways, that's not why they need to stay with the litter, it's to learn manners and bite inhibition. The reason you don't buy a dog off a breeding done for color and money is that's usually at the cost of health and temperament, you are paying money for a poorly bred mutt with a bad start to life as is, are you going to be happy with a dog that isn't a good example of any breed and costs you a fortune at the vet? Although clearly the pups life must not mean much to either you or the breeder since you are fine with bringing it into a place where it is banned.


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not getting it shipped in there are plenty of pitbull breeders in England they are illegal but nothing actually happens unless ure dog attacks somebody or another dog


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

U can freely walk the streets and past police aslong as ure dog is fine nothing will ever happen, problems only occur if you have an aggressive dog


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

And why have u guys just assumed my breeder is selling for quick cash and my dog is going to have a poor life when nothing of the sort has been said? And u also assumed my dog was getting shipped in? U should really ask questions before jumping to conclusions and forcing ure opinions onto other people


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I apologize for assuming anything. You didn't say originally that your breeder is located in the same place you are, but mention the dogs are banned, which only left us to guess at things. We're not jumping to conclusions about the repercussions of having a dog in a place where they're banned, though. I will say no more about it. Best of luck to you and your pup. Everyone else can have this conversation with you and maybe you'll see the light.


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

That wasn't so much aimed at you but thanks, an being from here I know how things work I can assure you if I thought my dog was just going to get destroyed or taken I would not get one. I know plenty of people with pitbulls and grew up with a pitbull as a family pet who unfortunately passed away. But thanks for the concern I can defiantly see where you are coming from considering you are not from a place where they are banned and would probably think they just get destroyed for no reason, that's not how it works here but thanks anyway.


----------



## DaysMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

He's so cute!!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

D.J. said:


> And why have u guys just assumed my breeder is selling for quick cash and my dog is going to have a poor life when nothing of the sort has been said? And u also assumed my dog was getting shipped in? U should really ask questions before jumping to conclusions and forcing ure opinions onto other people


Hi Dj..... cute pup.... and the dad is a good looking dog... amstaff or mutt, hes a sharp looking guy....

i guess let me shed some light on the "quick buck" factor.... most true breeders arent breeding to make money, as it usually cost about the same if not more to produce a litter.... There has been a fad over the past ten years due to hip hop advertisement, "thugs" wanting "protection", movies, ect. that caused this working breed to become victim to puppy mills, over priced pups, unhealthy breeding cycles, and ALOT of abnormal health problems and looks.... so unless the dogs are working dogs, or are kept true t0 pedigrees, most often the breeder is doing this to make a quick buck...

sure accidents happen, BUT, unless your dog (any breed for that matter) is being bred for their purpose, show or work, the dog should be fixed.... so thats why the mass would assume your breeder is just doing this for money.... which is probably the reason anyway...

NONETHELESS, cute doggy.... good luck to you out there, and be sure to get the dog neutered....  :thumbsup:

i have to agree, blue is so common, but to each their own... heck mines named after a country and a bag of coffee. :cheers:


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

I do not agree with back yard breeding at all, but with that being said it's not neccesarily a bad thing to get your pup from a backyard breeder. Although the more that buy from back yard breeders the more back yard breeders will continue to breed. Unfortunatly, I feel that whether or not "I" buy from a back yard breeder or not, plenty of people still wil,l to really not matter what I do or do not do. 

I wouldn't bash the poor guy about getting his pup from a back yard breeder looking to make a quick buck. If the guy is going to give the pup a good home (yes I know they are banned where he lives but I don't live there and don't know how enforced this law is) then why should it matter where he gets it? Either way in my opinion it's still saving a life because it's highly likely if it is from a back yard breeder less than reputable people may buy the pups, and if this guy is gonna take one and give it a good home (I'm assuming here), then why not? 

With that being said, the puppy needs to be fixed because it probably is bred poorly and those genes should not be passed on.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

Wallies_momma said:


> With that being said, the puppy needs to be fixed because it probably is bred poorly and those genes should not be passed on.


agreed.....


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys  the way I see it if I don't buy this puppy someone else will and more than likely especially because of the area I live be someone who will not give it a good home like I will, I kno you guys like the bloodlines and stuff like that but I just want a good looking athletic dog who will also be a good family pet for my mum n little sister.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

D.J. said:


> Thanks for the advice guys  the way I see it if I don't buy this puppy someone else will and more than likely especially because of the area I live be someone who will not give it a good home like I will, I kno you guys like the bloodlines and stuff like that but I just want a good looking athletic dog who will also be a good family pet for my mum n little sister.


 they are great dogs.... and will love you more then any other breed..... but lots of energy so get that dog doing something


----------



## D.J. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah I mainly wanted a pitbull because they are high energy athletic dogs I go gym 5 times a week so I'm always riding my bike and running and there are all woods at the back of my house with walks and plenty of wildlife and I prefer to be outdoors rather than sitting inside my house so u can bet wen I'm not doing my hour in the gym blue will be with me. I plan to have him run along side me when I go on bike rides and jogs but I understand that wouldn't be good for his joints as such a young age what age do you think I could slowly introduce a bit of fitness? About 1 or if I took iteasy with him and just did it for short times could he start a little younger?


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Great looking little guy, I feel good about you taking him in and giving him a good life. I was in the same situation when I got my girl...Back yard breeder, sold at 5 weeks old yada yada yada but she is turning out to be such a great loving part of our family. Make sure to get his shots taken care of right away.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

D.J. said:


> yup getting him at 5 weeks his mother is in the vets she wasnt producing enough milk to feed the pups so they are being bottle fed, and yes the dad probably is amstaff or something because im from england where pitbulls are banned under the dangerous dogs act for a reason i do not know which means no papers which also means its nearly allways impossible to know the bloodline or full pedigree of the dog  and i dont kno the reason for breeding it is probably to make a quick buck but im not going to not buy him because of that.....? and i like the name blue  sorry


I believe you did say the breeder bred to probably make a quick buck, this is what everyone was responding too lol. 
I would be very careful with dogs like this, it may seem like you are getting a deal now but when issues come up that are commonly seen by breeders who breed for color it may not seem like such a deal. Ask anyone here about allergies and skin conditions they have gone through with dogs who where bred for color. There is alot to look into when looking for a pup not just what color it is. 
Cute pup and I hope it all works out for you with him .


----------

